# [SOLVED] HD4850 + Mesa3D do not works

## BiFkun

I'm using Gentoo(kernel 3.6.5). Before it i was using Debian Sid.

3D acceleration don't work for me(neither in Debian, neither in Gentoo). 2D works fine.

So, i tried to manage something:

At driconf Image Quality section not so much settings: http://i.imgur.com/jJGd0.png. I saw that there should be S3TC and more 3D settings.

xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/LNr8KLH6 (it is a hybrid for now, i don't think that there is a problem with it)

3D apps such wine games do not work(but works fine with fglrx). And for example linux Cogs(from linux steam) works too slow.

And here is the glxinfo output: http://pastebin.com/gQfvkMF4

I'm a bit confused about second section of glxinfo as it says Slow everywhere.

Hope to see help here. Thank you.Last edited by BiFkun on Tue Jan 08, 2013 3:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ant P.

Your driver is functioning as expected.

----------

## BiFkun

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Your driver is functioning as expected.

 

Hmmm, why is it as expected? Or you saying that there is no 3D acceleration in mesa gallium drivers for my videocard?

Why driconf haven't some settings?

----------

## DaggyStyle

try without xorg.conf, the foss driver doesn't like it much.

----------

## BiFkun

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> try without xorg.conf, the foss driver doesn't like it much.

 

Same results.

----------

## DaggyStyle

what is the fps you get when you run glxgears?

please paste your dmesg and kernel config

----------

## Gusar

FFS, glxgears is not a benchmark!

[quote=BiFkun]Hmmm, why is it as expected?[/quote]

It simply is. The driver is set up correctly. If stuff doesn't work, you'll need to provide more info than "it doesn't work". What exactly happens? There must be some sort of output that says what's going on.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> FFS, glxgears is not a benchmark!
> 
> [quote=BiFkun]Hmmm, why is it as expected?

 

It simply is. The driver is set up correctly. If stuff doesn't work, you'll need to provide more info than "it doesn't work". What exactly happens? There must be some sort of output that says what's going on.[/quote]

that is correct but according to the fps rate it is possible to see if he is using somehow sw rendering.

----------

## Gusar

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> that is correct but according to the fps rate it is possible to see if he is using somehow sw rendering.

 

No it's not. It'll show 60fps, because vsync is on by default. We already know hw rendering is active from the glxinfo output.

There's one possibility why wine wouldn't work on a correctly set up driver - a 64bit install missing 32bit mesa. But that's unlikely, because wine depends on emul-linux-x86-opengl, so 32bit mesa should be there. This gives me an idea though:

@BiFkun, post the output of "eselect opengl list" and "eselect mesa list"

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Gusar wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   that is correct but according to the fps rate it is possible to see if he is using somehow sw rendering. 
> 
> No it's not. It'll show 60fps, because vsync is on by default. We already know hw rendering is active from the glxinfo output.
> 
> There's one possibility why wine wouldn't work on a correctly set up driver - a 64bit install missing 32bit mesa. But that's unlikely, because wine depends on emul-linux-x86-opengl, so 32bit mesa should be there. This gives me an idea though:
> ...

 

on my system, it shows significant lower fps when it is set to sw.

but I'm not going to argue with you.

----------

## BiFkun

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *Gusar wrote:*    *DaggyStyle wrote:*   that is correct but according to the fps rate it is possible to see if he is using somehow sw rendering. 
> 
> No it's not. It'll show 60fps, because vsync is on by default. We already know hw rendering is active from the glxinfo output.
> 
> There's one possibility why wine wouldn't work on a correctly set up driver - a 64bit install missing 32bit mesa. But that's unlikely, because wine depends on emul-linux-x86-opengl, so 32bit mesa should be there. This gives me an idea though:
> ...

 

Thanks for replies. Here is requested outputs.

 *Quote:*   

> bif-kun@Gentoo Linux ~ $ glxgears
> 
> Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be
> 
> approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.
> ...

 

dmesg: http://pastebin.com/0DUFPi9B

Actually second half of it is an NCQ problem with my second WD drive. I don't have much time now to rebuild kernel with this blacklisted NCQ.

 *Quote:*   

> bif-kun@Gentoo Linux ~ $ eselect opengl list
> 
> Available OpenGL implementations:
> 
>   [1]   xorg-x11 *

 

 *Quote:*   

> bif-kun@Gentoo Linux ~ $ eselect mesa list
> 
> 64bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)
> 
> 64bit i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)
> ...

 

----------

## BiFkun

Seems everyone is a bit confused of this problem.

Maybe i should write a bugreport to developers?

----------

## Gusar

Like I said in an earlier post, you need to provide more info about what's wrong with those games. "It doesn't work" is not a useful bug report, we don't have crystal balls. The driver is set up correctly, the problem must be elsewhere. But we can't know what's wrong, unless you provide some output from the non-working stuff.

----------

## BiFkun

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Like I said in an earlier post, you need to provide more info about what's wrong with those games. "It doesn't work" is not a useful bug report, we don't have crystal balls. The driver is set up correctly, the problem must be elsewhere. But we can't know what's wrong, unless you provide some output from the non-working stuff.

 

I understand what you mean, but i don't know what output would be useful.

In previous posts was requested some outputs and i posted them.

I know that this problem is not OS related, because, as i said at first post, same problem was in Debian before.

Maybe some suggestions what outputs to post?

----------

## BiFkun

Up. I'm still stuck.

I'm trying to find any clues why driconf haven't much settings.

Maybe someone can help with useful output? Some commands/programs/env.vars/etc.

Also tried to install HIBs Dungeon Defenders to test 3D output and got this unresolved problem:

http://forums.trendyent.com/showthread.php?88074-Linux-Version-FAQ&p=747312&viewfull=1#post747312

 *Quote:*   

> Try using other graphics hardware.

 

 :Sad: 

I don't think that the actual problem is in my hardware, but...

I forgot to mension here...

 *Quote:*   

> USE="mmx sse sse2 sse3 X -gnome -gtk kde qt4 alsa pulseaudio hal kdeenablefinal ffmpeg oscar nsplugin"

 

----------

## BiFkun

Strange is going on. Installed Team Fortress 2 from Linux Steam and it is works!

But it have horrible fps rate...

Stupid reason, but maybe i don't have 32bit mesa?

----------

## _______0

do you have this?

media-libs/libtxc_dxtn

----------

## BiFkun

 *_______0 wrote:*   

> do you have this?
> 
> media-libs/libtxc_dxtn

 

Yup.

Seems it is not problem with S3TC itself, cause, as i said, TF2 works and haven't any complaints about driver, just have horrible fps. Same with Cogs.

It is problem with something else... And now i really don't have any clues what it could be.

Also another side of a problem.

KDEs Kubrick don't have any graphics, but mouse controls work!

----------

## BiFkun

Unbeliveable, but i finally got some results.

I installed FireBurn Overlay without llvm(this problem, patch don't solve it, python2 installed).

And results are really interesting.

TF2 now have true FPS, but with artefacts.

GTA SA and MTA SA works as well, as with fglrx.

----------

## BiFkun

I mark this thread as solved.

All other in-game artefacts and problems, i think, driver-related.

But driconf still haven't any settings.

What solved this problem: Installing FireBurn's Radeon 32bit Overlay(without llvm because of the compilation errors posted above).

How to turn off llvm compilation:

Simply add minus before llvm flag in mesa-32bit-9999.ebuild from overlay directory.

----------

## FireBurn

Out of interest does the whole overlay now work for you - llvm and all?

----------

## jasn

 *BiFkun wrote:*   

> What solved this problem: Installing FireBurn's Radeon 32bit Overlay(without llvm because of the compilation errors posted above).
> 
> How to turn off llvm compilation:
> 
> Simply add minus before llvm flag in mesa-32bit-9999.ebuild from overlay directory.

 

I can confirm that from the FireBurn overlay you can now build mesa-32bit-9999 with the llvm USE flag enabled, without this issue anymore.

Good Luck..

----------

